

UserVoice founder on how to build a killer site by listening to feedback - oliviakuhn
http://blog.mixergy.com/listen-to-users/
Awesome, step-by-step interview on when and how to launch a company and solicit effective helpful feedback. If you want your product to be perfect, you're thinking backwards. Nelson says launch crap and refine. Here's how.
======
oliviakuhn
Awesome, step-by-step interview on when and how to launch a company and
solicit effective helpful feedback. If you want your product to be perfect,
you're thinking backwards. Nelson says launch crap and refine. Here's how.

------
ryanwaggoner
One thing he doesn't talk about that fits really well is Steven Blank's
Customer Development model, which essentially is: don't wait until you've
built your product to solicit feedback. Get out there and start talking to
your (hypothetical) customers NOW. Show them your internal version, show them
mockups, sketch it on the back of a napkin, do whatever you have to do. Don't
keep waiting until you have "something to show" before you start getting
feedback.

